# IMT mit Sinumerik 840D als Slave (adresse ändern)



## volker (13 Juli 2007)

hallo

habe hier eine drehmaschine von imt mit sinumerik 840d und als plc eine 317-2dp.
diese soll als slave an den profibus.
das ist soweit von imt auch schon vorbereitet.
leider mit der falschen busadresse da diese bereits im netz vorhanden ist.
wäre zwar kein prob die andere station zu ändern aber ich habe hier 2 imt's mit der adresse 30 die beide rein müssen. d.h. ich muss auf jeden fall eine ändern.
das programm habe ich von imt noch nicht. (bekomme ich erst am montag)

so nun zum problem.

hw-config aus der cpu gelesen. adresse von 30 auf 32 geändert.
bus läuft aber cpu geht mit bereichslängenfehler in stop.
der ob121 wird aus dem fb6 aufgerufen. der fb6 aus der fc2. die fc2 aus dem ob1.
fb6 und fc2 sind beides numeric-bausteine von siemens und geschützt. die fc2 hat keine parameter die übergeben werden.

ich denke also, das irgendwie indirekt auf die busadresse zugegriffen wird.
geht das überhaupt? und wenn ja ist die frage wo?
welcher baustein wäre das evtl?


mit dieser sinumerikgeschichte kenne ich mich auch nicht gut aus. da haben wir eine extra abteilung für die sich um diese maschinen kümmert. aber der einzige wirklich fähige mann da hat sich heute mal eben für 3 wochen in den urlaub verdrückt. also wird das doch wieder an mir hängen bleiben. 

und mit imt telefonieren ist auch nicht so wirklich einfach, da mein wortschatz italienisch sich auf maximal 10 worte beschränkt.


----------



## Znarf (13 Juli 2007)

Hallo Volker, 
diesen Effekt hatten wir auch, als wir einen Profibusteilnehmer in der HW-Konfig hatten, der nicht unter Spannung war. Außerdem hat bei uns noch die rote LED PF geleuchtet. Nach entfernen bzw zuschalten des teilnehmers ging es wieder. Wenn du die DP-Adresse wieder auf 30 änderst, ist der Fehler dann wieder weg?

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## volker (13 Juli 2007)

teilnehmer hatte spannung (master und slave)
ja da war noch irgendeine led rot. welche genau das war weiss im mom nicht genau. da sind ja 2 reihen mit 4 leds. rechts die mit cpu run/stop und links noch welche. links war eine rot die 2te oder 3te. könnte sein das da was von pf stand (was sagt denn die aus?).

wenn ich die busadresse wieder auf 30 schreibe läuft die cpu wieder.
kann also kein problem meiner s7-soft sein. von wegem fehlendem optionspaket oder so.


----------



## Znarf (13 Juli 2007)

hallo
links sind die NC leds, rechts die für die plc. die pf led bedeutet plc-watchdog hat angesprochen. was immer das auch genau bedeutet, denn es wird auf der doconcd nicht genauer beschrieben. wie alt ist die ncu? ich dachte die funktionalität der plc als dp-slave wäre noch nicht so alt. 

gruß

andreas


----------



## volker (13 Juli 2007)

ohhhha also ein fehler der nc-seite?
das ist schlecht für mich. da weiss ich ja gar nix von.

also die slave funktionalität muss es schon ein paar jahre geben.
in den älteren war eine 315-2dp in den neueren ist eine 317-2dp.

die maschine ist neu. die haben wir erst vor ca 4 wochen geliefert bekommen.


----------



## Znarf (13 Juli 2007)

auch wenn es jetzt ne dumme frage ist, du änderst schon die dp-adresse und nicht die aus versehen die mpi-adresse, oder? ich denke das grundprogramm greift nicht auf dp-slaves zu, auch nicht indirekt. wie sieht das umfeld aus, was für ein op, pcu, mstt?

andreas


hast du mal ne andere adresse als 30 oder 32 probiert?


----------



## Maxl (13 Juli 2007)

volker schrieb:


> also die slave funktionalität muss es schon ein paar jahre geben. in den älteren war eine 315-2dp in den neueren ist eine 317-2dp.


Ein Detail am Rande:
Die Slave-Funktionalität gabs auch bei der Sinumerik mit PLC 314C-2DP CPU, diese wurde aber mitte 2005 ohne Angabe von Gründen gestrichen (ab SW-Stand ???? - müsste ich nachschlagen) und funktioniert seitdem nur noch bei der PLC317.

Das war besonders toll, angesichts dass wir 2004 2 identische Anlagen mit PLC314 als Slave gebaut haben - bei Anlage 3 gings plötzlich nicht mehr - da musste dann eine 317er.

DANKE SIEMENS!

mfg
Maxl


----------



## volker (14 Juli 2007)

Znarf schrieb:


> du änderst schon die dp-adresse und nicht die aus versehen die mpi-adresse, oder? ich denke das grundprogramm greift nicht auf dp-slaves zu, auch nicht indirekt.
> hast du mal ne andere adresse als 30 oder 32 probiert?


 
ja sicher. ganz normal wie man halt eine cpu als slave parametriert.
den e/a-bereich habe ich logischerweise nicht geändert.

ne andere als 32 hab ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Znarf (17 Juli 2007)

Hallo Volker,
wie ist die Lage? Schon eine Lösung gefunden, bzw die Adresse auf ungleich 32 geändert?

Gruß

Andreas


----------

